#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-23
<dr_nick> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-24
<midtex> hello?
<midtex> Is there anyone here?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-25
<Midtex> hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-27
<makx> hmm infinity it's frustrating that you have to catch errors that were long fixed in the debian version
<makx> i hope we can find a better way to sync
<mhat> I suppose this is the right place for this question, if not let me know. I'm using nssldap, which has been working well for me for ~2yr now. With Edgy now have a problem where udevd wants to do something that requires libnss to talk tot he ldap server. Normally that would be fine except that dhcp appears to happen after udev -- so there's no network, no ldap, and the machine takes 2+8+16+32+64 extra seconds to boot.
<mhat> one option is that I could have nssldap setup for soft bindings but that's specifically wrong anytime except during boot.
<makx>   passwd:         files ldap [UNAVAIL=return] 
<makx>   group:          files ldap [UNAVAIL=return] 
<makx> mhat speaking of /etc/nsswitch.conf, hf
<mhat> seems reasonable enough
<makx> wtf no thanks :-P
<mhat> ? oh ! ha, thanks
<makx> hehe ok
<mhat> would you happen to know which channel I should go to next for questions about how gnome/edgy decide a user is an admin? Being in admin(114) appears to not be sufficient, physically being in the group file seems to be required.
<mhat> I suspect you can guess why this is an issue for me based on the last question. :)
<mhat> I tried #ubuntu but I'm fairly sure I've been lost in the noise.
#ubuntu-boot 2006-10-28
<penguin42> hmm pretty empty
<penguin42> I've got a 6 minute hang during edgy boot - is there anything I can do to get the boot process to spit out any diags?
<penguin42> (Yes minute!)
<makx> remove quiet from grub boot args
<makx> also splash
<penguin42> already done that ; it shows nothing during the pause that happens just after detecting a usb flash card reader and between starting RAID - and it still happens if I remove the flash card reader
<penguin42> I've got a sysrq-t in the bug report I filed: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68888
<makx> hmm seems more like an mdadm bug than a kernel one
<makx> but you might want to ask on a week day on #ubuntu-kernel
<makx> also you could add a set -x to the mdadm boot script and see what's taking so much time
<penguin42> makx: I'm confused how far the boot has got at that point - am I out of initrd at that point?
<makx> can't tell from your snipps
<makx> if you see a call to init before the pause yes
<makx> Running /scripts/init-bottom is the last message from initramfs
<penguin42> I'm not sure I do - but let me see what I've got in the logs
<penguin42> makx: I don't see anything like that in the /var/log/messages - and that trace still shows a lot of busybox calls which make me wonder if its still in the initrd
<makx> the messages from the initramfs don't land in /var/log/messages
<makx> what i told you can see it on boot :)
<penguin42> yeh but only if I'm quick and watch very carefully!
<penguin42> but what about the fact that busybox is still running - that surely sounds like it is the initrd?
<makx> busybox is not running it's not a damon, what do you mean?
<makx> s/damon/daemon/
<penguin42> makx: Look at my sysrq-t trace - it shows some busybox processes running
<penguin42> I assume that busybox is used by the initrd but nothing else?
<makx> yes it's inside
<penguin42> ok, are there any good ways of debugging a bad initrd or is it just a case of scattering echo's around the scripts?
<makx> you should have an mdadm script in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/ just add an set -x and see what is the troubeling cmd
<makx> then the next time you can boot with break=top and try to issue the same to double check..
<makx> ah when you change that mdadm script don't forget to rebuild initramfs with update-initramfs -u
<penguin42> ok, I think I can see it possibly - there is a thing called 'slumber' in local-top/md and its something to do with sleeping but I can't quit esee what its trying to do
<penguin42> makx: Can you see that script - can you see htf it isn't supposed to wait for a few minutes?
<makx> the slumber is waiting for your devices to appear afais
<penguin42> ok - but how does it get out of that loop when it does? I can't see anything that breaks out of the while
<makx> are you booting with lilo?
<penguin42> no
<makx> ok
* penguin42 can't see how that script is supposed to work quickly
<makx> +while [ "$configureduuids" ] 
<makx> this seems the wrong way
<penguin42> yeh there is something then which removes the uuid's if it found it
<penguin42> and that script provides *no* feedback for something that could wait for 10 minutes
<makx> i need sleep, pls add feedback to bug report :)
<makx> only a guest here..
<penguin42> hey thanks :-)
<penguin42> hmm I think I know why this happens - that script assumes the UUID= is the last thing on the line in the mdadm.conf
* penguin42 sets the package as mdadm and suggests a fix
* penguin42 goes
#ubuntu-boot 2007-10-27
<lobster2b> are norwegian accepted here?
<kjetilho> there's no one here :/
<kjetilho> så det det samma for meg
#ubuntu-boot 2008-10-24
<ubt_user> is it possible to load ohci1394 before running premount scripts during boot process? was able to break=modules and modprobe ohci1394 on initramfs but need to do this automatically
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-23
<Gang_B4nger> hello?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-10-25
<nano-> Humm.. having problems with mountall. Is this the place to ask?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-10-31
<alexanderer> hi there. I'm seeking for help with a problem with upstart/mountall. Is this the right place to ask?
#ubuntu-boot 2014-10-24
<skies912> hello?
